

Ask HN: Lego case for iPhone - kickstart - tinkerbrick

Can anyone offer any advice on getting the word out on a kickstart project without seeming spammy? I've submitted to reddit a couple of times, and tweeted a little bit, but am walking on eggshells in fear of seeming spammy.<p>the project was created by my brother who is a teacher, and I'm doing my best to help as I'm a "prgrammer" so I must know how to do these things. Little do they know I program via search?&#38;q= and thus need to do the same here.<p>Any help/advice/criticism would be appreciated.<p>There's more info on the project at his website: http://tinkerbrick.com/<p>Thanks!
======
luke_s
Hmmm, I'm having the same problems with one of my sites. I have no proven
solutions for you, but I would suggest:

* Try and engage with the lego community - post to forms, blogs, etc. The lego community is very large online, with many active forums. Even if you just have a link to <http://tinkerbrick.com/> in your forum signature, people will click it.

* Offer up free review samples for prominent blogs in the lego community . * Run competitions in the lego community, offering up your iphone cases as a prize.

* Purchase google ad words.

* Write articles on your site, and try to get them linked to from other lego related sites.

------
veyron
Is there a way to control lego motors and sensors using an ipod instead of the
mindstorms control bricks?

Also, have you tried posting on lego forums (lego.com has a message board)?

~~~
tinkerbrick
I'm not aware of any other way outside of mindstorm. But there is a cool
integrator for mindstorm that allows you to connect MS to wi-fi thus allowing
integration with iOS (and other platforms I'm sure). So with this and a couple
of iPhone/iTouch devices you could definitely do what you're asking.

Yes, I think there has been some effort on the Lego forum front by my brother,
but I think he's a bit hesitant to scream in Lego's face that he's created
something base on their product. Even though it's all perfectly legal, it's
still touchy. Thanks!

